# RX2/3 vs Limitless LUX Box Mod



## Raks92 (30/9/16)

Hi Guys

What is better the Wismec Reuleaux series or the Limitless Lux.

Please could you provide me with some reasons for this conclusion.

Kind Regards,

Rakhil


----------



## PsyCLown (30/9/16)

I prefer the Lux.

A big plus is that it takes 26650 batteries too 
I heard that the RX2/3 does not have a great 510 connector.


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/9/16)

Raks92 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What is better the Wismec Reuleaux series or the Limitless Lux.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with such big devi...wait i do have with one....

Anyway i think they are quite similar in what they do. But different in how they do it. From what i seen tho. The lux is massive. But i think battery life would be more or less close to the same on these. It would come down to you. I would not buy such devices. However if i did it would probably be the lux. Only for the reason i would not need a new external charger as you can charge 26650s in a normal 2bay charger

Edit--- But RX can go 2/3.... so much options... Rolo for the win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/9/16)

What devices do you prefer then


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/9/16)

Raks92 said:


> What devices do you prefer then


I like 2 battery mods. but form factor is very important. Like the minikin fits that need perfectly. But if you running 120W + you def need 3 batteries or dual 26650


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/9/16)

What build are you planning to run?


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (30/9/16)

Loving my rx2/3. Havent tried the limitless yet. No issues on the rex since getting it at vapecon. Shes a thing of beauty.
EDIT: having big hands does help though...


----------

